# Duck Recipes



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

Any good recipes out there for ducks. We seem to always use the bacon wrapped grilled breasts. Very good but gets old. Any ideas are welcome!! Marinade ideas also welcome....

Always remeber when I say take'em, get up!! And when you get up give'em three!!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd reccomend buying a meat grinder...it opens a ton of possibilites. Plus, once they're ground up, they don't count against your posession limit. :wink:

I will substitute ducks and geese into a lot of recipes that call for beef. Kabobs are good, as are fajitas, chili, stew, etc.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Tony Sacherries (sp?) creole seasoning and then grilled to medium........Hard to tell it from steak when done this way, I even got my kids and my wife to try it and they actually liked it!!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Bring along a bunch of soft shell tortillas, taco sauce, cheese, etc. Duck Fajitas are quick and easy.....and go good with a few cold ones. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is a real simple one

Bone a breast out take the meat salt and pepper it and then coat it with honey. Take the breast and roll it or shake it in brown sugar, then put a half stick of butter between the meat double wrap it in tinfoil and throw it in the coals of a camp fire or on a hot grill. 15 to 20 Min. in the coals or 10 to 15 min. per side on the grill. Carmalized Duck! we usually do if we are camping and serve it with raw fried potatoes and onions, and corn on the cob open roasted if it is available.

It will make you fat but you only go around once 

Bob


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

The fastest and one of my favorite is...Heat abit of veg oil in a skillet over medium heat, toss in afew duck breasts, and hit it with "Montreal steak seasoning", then cover. Flip after about 5 or 8 minutes.

My family will go through a limit of ducks daily and never get tired of it. :wink:

My absolute favorite is freshly killed Mallards fried in bacon grease right in the blind.


----------



## ADREF (Jul 13, 2004)

I like to bone out as much meat as possible and cut off the drumsticks and wings. Make sure there is no skin on and remove as much fat as possible, it can give the meat an unddesirable flavor. Marinade in Lowery's 30 minute marinade (mesquite) then grill until medium rare. This is the main way I like to prepare my ducks.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Breasts tenderized (pounded) A couple slices of raw green pepper and a slice or two of pepper jack cheese. Rollup with a slice of bacon to cover, tooth picked, and lightly sprinkle with Montreal seasoning, grill to med rare.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The key to cooking duck with any recepie is to not overcook the meat. Medium rare is actually optimal, medium at the most. The more done the meat the more it starts to taste like liver. If you cook them this way you don't need all the marinades and seasonings to mask the taste...because they taste very good themselves. This is especially true with mallards.

If you have never tried it, cook a mallard breast over the grill to medium rare just like you would a good cut of beef...just some salt and pepper. Sometimes just a splash of soy or worcestershire sauce a minute or two before cooking. I know a lot of my friends have never tried duck cooked medium rare, but once they did they were very suprised at the taste as well as steak-like texture.


----------



## Red Dog (Sep 27, 2002)

Sliced thin. Battered with Cajun Shorelunch or corn meal. Deep fried!! :beer:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

sliced into thin strips, soaked overnight in 1/2 soy sauce, `1/2 italian (optional and not needed with mallards or gadwall or your better eating ducks.)dressing. Roll and coat the slices in flour and seasoning salt, then fried in hot vegetable oil. Salt and Pepper to taste while they are still good and hot. Dip them in your favorite dipping sauce. I eat mine with A-1 steak sauce. :beer:


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Two words for you guys...Crock...Pot! This is a mainstay for our goose breasts (taste just like roast beef), and many ducks get done this way. We put in a can of beer, some lipton onion soup mix, and some vegies (carrots, or onions, or whatever), in the morning. Just make sure everything is covered by liquid. Set it on low and by dinner...dish it up. I know it is nothing to show on some fancy cooking channel, but you can't beat the simplicity of it!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Tear open skin at center of breast and remove skin and feathers with one quick pull, then shout " here kitty kitty and throw duck into center of yard. Now sit back and enjoy a really good cat fight. Just kidding! We used to pluck mallards and put either an apple or a onion in the chest cavity and cover with tin foil and roast them in the oven like a turkey, man they were delicious.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Lay duck Breast on table and make a cut in the side creating a pocket with the breast. Fill pocket with peppper jack cheese, sliced green onions, green and red sliced peppers, sliced jalenio peppers and wrap with slice of bacon. Grill medium rare on grill. Serve sliced crossways. Sprinkle with Tiger Sauce. (Chris H. showed me this sauce a couple of years ago and it's great....they have in most grocery stores)


----------



## Skeet (Aug 15, 2005)

Place duck on cedar plank. Coat liberally with olive oil, minced garlic, salt, pepper, Tony's and lemon juice. Cover tightly with foil and stick it in the fridge over night. The next day throw away the duck and eat the cedar plank! :beer:


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

Matt J. 
Me thinks you are going to be in for a rude awakening if you transport ground up duck and are checked by a warden. You got to have an id attached. I'd hate to go through a road check with that in my cooler. 
As far as a recipe goes when you wrap the breast in bacon also put some jalapeno pepper pieces in the middle. It really adds a nice flavor.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I found that cooking duck breast on the grill actually taste pretty good.
take your ducks breast clean them up soak them in famous daves bbq sauce over night. Wrap a piece of bacon on them and put them on the grill at medium heat.

I found that this is a great way to enjoy duck and geese breast. Make sure to add bbq sauce so they won't dry out. I do the same with pheasant breast also.


----------

